# I passed them



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

The 2 tests I had on the same day and thought I failed...

Well I got 70% on both of them.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

good job...keep that D and cherish it lol....


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Congrats


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I'm glad you passed...I can't think of anything to funny to say to make you laugh...: (...oh well, jellybeans!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> I'm glad you passed...I can't think of anything to funny to say to make you laugh...: (...oh well, jellybeans!


Haha jellybeans...that made _me_ laugh. Thanks.

There's no way to put this without it seeming just slightly sarcastic, but nice job with the C's.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

70 is a B where she lives


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Great work IllusionOfHappiness! Congratulations!

:banana

Sincerely,
Gerard


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Don't you love it when that happens? awesometastic!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Noca said:


> 70 is a B where she lives


 thank you lol I was going to say that...or C. idk.

I haven't worked with letter grades since junior high.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> I'm glad you passed...I can't think of anything to funny to say to make you laugh...: (...oh well, jellybeans!


lol you don't have to be funny all the time, you're awesome anyway :yes


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

a B??..*scratches head*...hmmmm...

well my grade scale was much different...somethin like...

67 or lower: F
68-74: D
75-84: C
85-92: B
93-100: A

so....i guess thats why i thought that....lol.....


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Nice job, IllusionOfHappiness.


I once had a professor in college whose grade scale was as follows:

80-100: A
70-79: A-
60-69: B+
50-59: B
46-49: C+
41-45: C
36-40: C-
31-35: D+
26-30: D
21-25: D-
20 and below: F 

Despite that scale, the average grade in his classes was always in the C- to C range!! :lol

He was a tough professor, but he was also my favorite professor since he wasn't afraid to challenge us while respecting our ability to handle the material.

Our final was based on a book that he said right from the start he wouldn't assign chapters out of, discuss, or even answer questions about!! He said we should learn how to master information without someone holding our hands and telling us what things mean. I respect that.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Damnnn I want that grade scale!


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

Good think you aren't in my class!! hahahhaha

100 - A
99 - A-
98 - B+
97 - B
96 - C+
95 - C
94 - D+
93 - D
92 and below - F

hhahahaha evil


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

daaaaave said:


> Good think you aren't in my class!! hahahhaha
> 
> 100 - A
> 99 - A-
> ...


 :eek you can't be serious


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Yeah, but the professor used that grade scale because said he liked to use the whole range freely. So people might get a 52 on one test and a 32 on another. It was exceedingly difficult to get an A, and just getting over a 50 required a very deep understanding of the class material. 

I do think it's rather strange that we often use a 0-100 while only really using the top 40-45 points or so to cram in all the letter grades.

The funkiest aspect of my prof's grade scale was how theoretically easy it was to merely pass. There were 4 exams including the final to determing your grade, but if you somehow got a 100 on the first exam, your class average couldn't be worse than a 25, a D- !


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> daaaaave said:
> 
> 
> > Good think you aren't in my class!! hahahhaha
> ...


lol im kidding, i wont grow up to be an evil professor


----------

